# Facetime



## Bandit91 (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Il est vrai que je n'utilises pas souvent cette application, pouvez-vous m'aider à changer l'adresse qui s'affiche quand j'appelle mon iphone avec facetime s'il vous plait? 
( je viens  de changer de FAI).

Merci par avance de votre aide.

Bon WE


----------

